# Reputable breeders in Toronto,On



## k9lover4life (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello, I have been looking to find a Maltese in my area since i fell in love with this breed for a very long time now and been wanting to get my own for awhile. I have been looking at rescue groups and shelters, but to keep my options open I have been wondering if there are any reputable Maltese breeders in Toronto,ON? This will be my first time owning a dog. Also, i am new to this website and i am finding it very helpful.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

*Contact*: Vicki Fierheller, 128 Delaney Drive, Ajax, Ontario L1T 2L8
*Phone*: 905-619-2750
*Email*: [email protected] .


Excellent breeder, a couple of people have one from her on here. She doesn't breed much though.


----------



## k9lover4life (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you so much!!  ill be sure to check it out


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to SM, k9lover4life!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Vicki's heads above the rest around here imo.

Since you're open to rescues as well, be sure to check out Happy Tails Rescue... they focus on maltese and bichon type breeds and mixes but take in some other toy breeds as well. I've heard good things about them.


----------



## k9lover4life (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you Almitra and Aarianne!! :] i will most definitely be sure to check out happy tails


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome! We live in Toronto too; we don't have any breeder suggestions, but just a couple weeks ago, we say the most adorable little boy maltese for adoption through Happy Tails. If we had a bigger home and weren't so strapped for cash, we would have looked in to adopting him as a brother for Diamond.


----------



## k9lover4life (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply  but thank you so much diamondsdad i really appreciate it


----------

